# Man's best friend



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B_kecojpNAu/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BxlG0tDpvQy/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B8CwRKnnQAM/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Remember the past - autoportrait by Kristyna Kvapilova, on Flickr
Happy birthday to our beautiful boy Merlin. by Karen Webb, on Flickr
K1__3158-ppx6-1080 by Aaron Taylor, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDt4tSthSHU/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDt5p11HA-p/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDt5wwNJvay/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CDy-ioXHd2a/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDy3Zj2BNuE/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CDy8sLopbEk/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CD4YaLjBI9A/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CD3xfu0Jna0/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CD372Tinem1/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/B9j1kIHJQh7/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B8nBFUGAQG-/


__
http://instagr.am/p/B0CWf30gJZb/


__
http://instagr.am/p/Bxx5gz4Jndb/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CECHvOopIfy/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEB-nNpJgxJ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CECDloep5uj/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

FrenchBulldogEatsOwner by Peter Meijer, on Flickr
33/52 The Bonny Lad by john malley, on Flickr
33-52: Classic portrait by Dave (www.DogversationsBook.com), on Flickr
Oli (explore) by Christine Johnson, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEH9F8hBj3v/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEJfjWznqkv/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEHq7ptJI0J/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEOoP2DjfPD/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEO8fc8nq9k/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEO97XvHI9Y/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEA4dkqpPDU/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEWwprVA6YW/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEW_ZnTBs2Q/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEW9SILpM2N/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEW26eWDXYU/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEWmYstHTtG/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEWpOb_h6NM/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEWlg2ClFib/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEb5Cm2JYNh/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEbdO7yppi4/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEbPne-BDOz/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEZ1aUkJ72w/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=595898301064506


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Many Faces of Fu Manscoob by . Gary Winfield, on Flickr
Zill Sleeping on 8x20 by Mat Marrash, on Flickr
Lola by Mark Boadey, on Flickr
Drahthaar by Michel Jean Louis DAVID, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEmhLymC4J6/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEmjcn9Hymf/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEmTo5yBUXt/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEp770ZJEcp/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEl_NM6Jwd6/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEkl1M3pf1h/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEuqsf3J2Xt/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEuuCwjn6ax/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEth80og5Qs/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CE1GXW8hjdk/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CE1DMgvjBIg/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEon36FDHuk/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CE5BSt4j_3g/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CE47_gGB1oO/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CE5Kl2sBmT-/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

My pics

IMG_0221 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0235 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Meet Hina, the Friend Who Ruins All of Your Group Pictures - Earth Wonders


We all have that one friend who ruins all of the group pictures. Would you ever think that even dogs experience the same problem? Kiko, Sasha, and Momo have a friend called Hina, who always finds a way to ruin their pictures. More info: Facebook | Instagram Shiba Inu – Kikko, Sasha, Momo & Hina...




www.earthwonders.co


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Cocoa wanted her photo taken so I obliged by 222LOLA, on Flickr
a house is never lonely where a loving dog waits -- EXPLORED by Judy Momorella, on Flickr
_DSC4190_DxO by Goran Todorovic, on Flickr
birthday outing 37/52 by Karen White, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CEiD2rnM5j0/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CEkacGzhHJU/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFM2HdUJsFg/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFM6RvBJTEZ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFNDmdHFwyI/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFM6ALrDNjK/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFQKIT9pzF5/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFQEnm6BJ_3/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFP4Z3qBeH-/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CE1vVseJTzM/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFPQ97kJR1O/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFWl7p7pR1K/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFW7GyQpNz3/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFWzIYvle7J/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFZlHovpOTQ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFXtAPbJvM6/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFYBDD_JAYF/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFf5XH7nsbY/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFf2PZ5n3bI/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFfg42qj5eE/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

All cut dogs! Thanks!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CFojamoHwRx/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFozmcYJwUd/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFoo0vtJbpQ/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CFovGNehyJo/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1584803611730203


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CF2i2rcJV9w/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CF2mJhkpkdt/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CF2pD6lg2-0/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Love that hide and seek dog! Lol


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Lola is lovely...🥰


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes she is, now when I back read your previous posts, I saw that disable dog on wheels.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Osha is old and paraplegic, but very well cared for. Thankfully it has special owners...🥰


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGDpTvanpC3/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGDh2KnpTp-/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGDkY1mlvWg/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGDzAzhJ0jr/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I love dogs too especially the puppies but I think I like cats more, they are just so stupid sometimes. Lol


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

I love dogs... I love cats too but I never had one.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

me neither


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^^ LOL


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Hiro RIP









Kuki RIP









Nino RIP de









Jony


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGkSNPPplU6/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGkSz9Mptm6/

*The best actress ever!*


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Oops, the fire is burning the dog's tail. Lol


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

🤣 oh gosh


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGvOOVqnUZ5/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGvGvCkhuor/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGvGl_HjLu2/


__
http://instagr.am/p/CGu_5xJl2Ew/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lol at the first one.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

😂


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CGcC1GqD6oI/


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/NYHMEd


__
https://flic.kr/p/MFYVSi


__
https://flic.kr/p/8mZwKL


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Are you on the first pic too?

The puppy on the last pic looks like it s wearing a mask.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Yes, it's me on the first pic. Making friends🥰
And the puppy is my Hiro... On my bed. The bear is mine too🤭


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

All 3 of you are cute!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

🥰


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

haha, love the first one!


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__
https://flic.kr/p/9hMyN4


__
https://flic.kr/p/m5xiaQ


__
https://flic.kr/p/SwFiVu


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Lol


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

So cute!!!! 

Do you know how to post this on facebook?


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

In that 3 points, on Instagram, there is the share option, then you can choose Facebook icon...


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Click on the image here


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

But people would have to click on that image in order to watch the dogs playing, right? Is there any way that just like what you did here?


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

If you share on Facebook feed, it will show this way you see here


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks, will try.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

no, it was a still image.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Really?


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh, it's true..we have to click on to watch vídeo


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The problem is there is no Play button on the image to let people know they can watch it.  They would think its only a photo.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

And that button ABRIR (open)?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I used laptop and there is no button at all on the bottom or anywhere.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Mexico City - Chapultepec 2nd Section by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Woman walking dogs by Ber Himwich, on Flickr
Routines by Gaelle Encrenaz, on Flickr
Instant de bonheur sur le sentier... by C Ginette Lemieux, on Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

Jony ❤


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

What a clever look that dog has. He is yours?


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

No, he belongs to my nephew..🤗


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

❤❤❤❤.... lovely! this made me cry...


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=486718086071772


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ So cute, one dog even smiled.


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)

🥰🐶


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

.
by pajarodefuego, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Le repos des guerriers by Thierry PASCAL, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Elliot (caught in action !) by gaelmonk, en Flickr


----------



## Déa_ (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Togetherness by Alicja Zmysłowska, on Flickr
Asbury Park Boardwalk by Federico Scotto d&#x27;Antuono, on Flickr
film041034 by Cool Laser Beam, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Tendrías que ser extraterrestre. by Beth Nieves ,, en Flickr


Arween by Juan Carlos Pascual, en Flickr


Tomy, mi perro color chocolate by Baby boys., en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Smart dog.. Lol


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Smile  by Vagelis Pikoulas, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

A beautiful friend at sunset by Vagelis Pikoulas, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Three Beauties. by Jeff Wharton, on Flickr
Nameless by Ma Chenlu, on Flickr
Dogs by alicejack2002, on Flickr
Dogs!!! by Aries Almera, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Shy Girl by Alicja Zmysłowska, en Flickr


Border Collies of Finland by Alicja Zmysłowska, en Flickr


Sandman by Alicja Zmysłowska, en Flickr


Austrian Springtime by Alicja Zmysłowska, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

DSC_0430 by ilan Ben yehuda, en Flickr


DSCF5231 by ilan Ben yehuda, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Jake, my new mate! by Leon Molenaar, en Flickr


Couldn&#x27;t Resist by Leon Molenaar, en Flickr


German Shorthaired Pointer by Leon Molenaar, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Forest Little Creature by Alicja Zmysłowska, en Flickr


Ania&amp;Valkyria by Alicja Zmysłowska, en Flickr


Me&amp;Ciri by Alicja Zmysłowska, en Flickr


Shy Girl by Alicja Zmysłowska, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Say cheese guys!

La Famiglia by Stefan, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Wow! Wonderful!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Say cheese 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8445 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
柏靈 by Moos Wu, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8801 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8794 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by
Candy Reeves


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Shadow & Ruby by Jane drumsara, on Flickr
Life's a beach ️ by David Goundry, on Flickr
Treat Time by Rick Hebenstreit, on Flickr
Winter is NOT over by Neil Wagner, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Central Park 3-6-22 by lardfr1, en Flickr


Central Park 2-27-22 by lardfr1, en Flickr


Central Park 2-26-22 by lardfr1, en Flickr


Central Park 2-12-22 by lardfr1, en Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Central Park 1-8-22 by lardfr1, en Flickr


Fifth Ave., NYC by lardfr1, en Flickr


Central Park 10-19-21 by lardfr1, en Flickr


Central Park 9-29-21 by lardfr1, en Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9927 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9930 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8836 by City Of Rain, on Flickr
IMG_0553 by City Of Rain, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

673 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
668 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
666 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
648 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

346 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
345 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
058 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Andy Cuadra Day 109 2020 366 by Andy Cuadra, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC02522 by strong shih, on Flickr
松柏港北堤沙灘 by AST Chen, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

044 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0221 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_0235 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_3254 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_3711 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------

